# Lawn mowing shoes



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

What do you guys use for lawn mowing? Currently I am using the 2017 Reebok Lime Green Tip Shoes..

I have seen Crocs, 2x4 and 4x4 version

I have seen Bare feet, and some specialty shoes...

What do you use?


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I can't seem to not wear my blundstones.

Wear them everyday for work and every time i am working outside. 100% the best boot i have bought.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

New Balance Turf Baseball Shoes - Have been great for mowing, lots of traction and stay conformable on those high step count days.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I use hiking shoes. Anything else is more hard on my feet because I have Morton's toe. They also seem to last longer.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

I use the most cushion ASICS Gel Kayano running shoes. First, I use them for about three to four months of running. Then they transition to everyday wear for about a year or two then they transition again to lawn mowing shoes. What I like about running shoes is that I can throw them in the washer every now and then to get them back to new looking.

https://www.runningwarehouse.com/ASICS_Gel_Kayano_26/descpage-AK26M03.html

I usually buy several pairs every year during the black Friday sales and cycle them into the rotation every three to four months. Usually I buy the model that is going out of style to get the best discount.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Retired running shoes


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Sanuk flip flops


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Retired Adidas runners.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Typically my sandals.


----------



## drfous (May 9, 2020)

Flip flops


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

testwerke said:


> Retired running shoes


Same.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Stilettos, mow and aerate at same time. Neighbors think I'm weird.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm battling Plantar Fasciitis in one foot right now. No shoe is comfortable right now.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I have a routine where I buy a new pair of shoes in the spring and my old shoes become my mowing shoes. I use them for a year and then they get replaced. It's a great system except when I buy new dress shoes or house slippers. Those years suck.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I used to use retired running shoes but I got tired of having grass all over my socks. I bought a pair of crocs that do not have the holes in them a few years ago and started using those without socks and love them!! I don't get grass in them and I can just blow them off and my legs off with the compressor when done.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Whatever older shoe is next in the rotation. Old nice shoes become new yard shoes.


----------



## ZEM (Apr 20, 2020)

bp2878 said:


> Stilettos, mow and aerate at same time. Neighbors think I'm weird.


 :?


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

drfous said:


> Flip flops


:lol: I was going to mention that but figured it would offend someone. Kids today are so sensitive. 

It is a common occurrence to be driving somewhere and see someone wearing gloves, goggles, and yes, flipflops mowing the grass with a walk behind. Need we say more? :lol:


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> Stilettos, mow and aerate at same time. Neighbors think I'm weird.


That's just wrong.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mister Bill said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> > Stilettos, mow and aerate at same time. Neighbors think I'm weird.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Kidding obv

I always end up wearing my good shoes the wife just bought me on accident and messing them up. I don't pay attention to what's on my feet, which Gets me in trouble often.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

As in...


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Second page and still not one mention of work boots. :lol:


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

quattljl said:


> As in...


You look great on that hog


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> You look great on that hog


 :lol: :lol: I could only aspire to be a man like this. If you haven't seen the video where this came from, check it out. It's absolutely worth 3 minutes of your day.
Dad's During Summer

To offer an on topic response, I usually use an old pair of tennis shoes to do yard work. I've debated (internally) on looking for a shoe more intended for this kind of thing, but have yet to actually do any research, much less come to terms with spending the coin for something like that.


----------



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

I usually use and old pair of sneakers, but mid summer? probably my sandals / flip flops / whatever I tossed on quickly.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

Since retired, I live pretty much in Sanuk canvas slip-ons ... recently bought 4 pair when they ran a special for 3 days at 50% off on select styles ... they had my size ... amazing footwear ...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For years I have been using old running shoes(when I was in the Army and ran on a regular basis) and they would last a season or two but I would always have an extra pair or two laying around. Since I got out I have been using some old cleatless golf shoes that I had since I don't really play golf as much as I use to. I have since switched to trail running shoes as they off some good cushioning and good traction.

I'm currently using these and they a pretty comfortable and lightweight and easy on, easy off with the BOA system.


Since then I have bought a pair of New Balance Fresh Foam Hierro V5 for yard work and they are AMAZING!!! If you have never tried on a pair, I would highly recommend it.


I also bought them in Gore-Tex for those soggy and wet days out in the lawn.


If you keep an eye out, you can usually find them on sale or discounted somewhere especially in the Spring.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Anybody know what brand boots LawnTips from youtube has? It looks like they have a really nice and convenient side zipper to easily get on and off


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Years ago I exclusively used my spiked golf shoes. Yard was hilly, and I had a lot to mow. Now I use my old work safety shoes, plenty of traction, yard is pretty flat but usually wet.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Retired Nike skate shoes. Terrible grip, super low ankle. and white. They get hammered and turn green but i dont care about them so when they start not working they go in the trash.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't believe the number of people who mow in thin shoes or sneakers. Don't you like your toes? I have a pair of 10 year old Zamberlan Hiking boots that are still going strong. I use them at least weekly on the lawn and other than oiling the leather every year and replacing laces they have been zero maintenance. At some point, the soles will wear out and I will need to find a Cobbler (which is harder than it once was).


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Crocs, flip flops or bare foot


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Old spikeless golf shoes.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

bernstem said:


> I can't believe the number of people who mow in thin shoes or sneakers. Don't you like your toes? I have a pair of 10 year old Zamberlan Hiking boots that are still going strong. I use them at least weekly on the lawn and other than oiling the leather every year and replacing laces they have been zero maintenance. At some point, the soles will wear out and I will need to find a Cobbler (which is harder than it once was).


What are you doing with your feet during a mow that puts them at such a high risk?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Mister Bill said:


> Second page and still not one mention of work boots. :lol:


well. these have been my weekend shoes for about 4 years. since covid closed my office, i've worn them every day. they are 6", wedge sole boots. made in America.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe the number of people who mow in thin shoes or sneakers. Don't you like your toes? I have a pair of 10 year old Zamberlan Hiking boots that are still going strong. I use them at least weekly on the lawn and other than oiling the leather every year and replacing laces they have been zero maintenance. At some point, the soles will wear out and I will need to find a Cobbler (which is harder than it once was).
> ...


Placing them about 12 inches away from a sharpened steel blade spinning at high speeds. There are about 10,000 foot injuries from mowers in the US annually. I know two people who have lost toes to a residential mower. I have personally slipped on wet grass mowing on a slope and banged my toe into the deck of the mower. Call me paranoid, by I like my toes attached to me.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I guess I can't fault you for being safe. It comes down to situational for me. Pushing a manuel reel on a flat yard doesn't put me at much risk.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I use the following linked Keen https://www.keenfootwear.com/p/M-NEWPORT.html Plenty of traction, easy to clean, easy on/off, comfortable and decent foot protection.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Nike Air Max 360s. Most comfortable athletic shoes I have ever worn. The entire sole is air-filled....

They are expensive, but my feet love them. I don't wear boots in the Texas heat, unless motorcycling.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

bp2878 said:


> :lol: :lol: Kidding obv


Obviously. Does nobody here have a sense of humor? 

I wear old hiking boots because I need the foot and ankle support. Can't wear stilettos because I'm afraid of heights and get nose bleeds. :lol:

Speaking of all the jokesters who answered bare feet or flip flops, believe it or not, where I used to live, there was a neighbor who regularly mowed his lawn while wearing flip flops. The whole family was accident prone and their cars showed it. Not to mention they once had a house fire because when their clothes dryer didn't work, they decided it was a good idea to hang the clothes to dry on the furnace flue duct. Fortunately, the fire wasn't a tragedy, but it was bad enough that the firemen had to put these big fans in all the windows to vent the smoke out the house. And of course their clothes were torched.


----------

